# Geschwindigkeit messen



## Fret (2. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich würde gerne in meinem Java-Programm die Zeit messen, die verschiedene Methoden zur Ausführung benötigen. Wie kann ich das machen? Bringt Java selbst eine Möglichkeit mit, so etwas wie eine Stoppuhr in eine Methode einzubauen? Ich bin in Bezug auf "benchmarking" ziemlich unerfahren. 


Viele Grüße, 
Arne


----------



## maki (2. Sep 2008)

Du brauchst einen Profiler, zB Eclipse TPTP.


----------



## Verjigorm (2. Sep 2008)

Gaaaaanz einfache Methode, wenns kein Aufwand sein soll:


```
long start = System.currentTimeMillis();

... hier wird ein Codeblock verarbeitet ....

long ende = System.currentTimeMillis();	
System.out.println("Dauer in ms: " + (ende - start));
```

Profiler etc. sind ja oftmals einfach oversized


----------



## FArt (2. Sep 2008)

vielleicht tut es ja schon "java -Xprof"


----------



## Fret (3. Sep 2008)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gaaaaanz einfache Methode, wenns kein Aufwand sein soll:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Danke, genau das habe ich benutzt (allerdings mit System.nanoTime()). Hat seinen Dienst erfüllt.


----------



## Verjigorm (3. Sep 2008)

Genau, das denke ich mir auch immer.
Ist vielleicht nicht die ultimative Lösung, aber reicht mir persönlich in 95% aller Fälle.


----------



## maki (3. Sep 2008)

Ich finde es schneller das Projekt in TPTP zu starten, da muss ich auch keinen Quellcode ändern/schreiben für 

Jedem das seine.


----------



## Verjigorm (3. Sep 2008)

Wenn man sowas eh nutzt bzw. installiert hat, dann klar greift man drauf zurück.


----------

